# Ibo worls disaster



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

rain out thats being kind ive been a long time ibo suppporter but after this worlds i dont know if im gonna go to anymore. we were on target nine when the clouds started to roll in a guy in my group took out his smart phone and showed us a servere thunderstorm would be here in 16 mins it was wrong it only took 15 thunder lightning a terrrible downpour not one horn or one range official we kept shooting <no where to go we werent on the ski range we were dropped off by a bus on a backside of a mountain> after an hour of it my buddy from my hometown sent me a text sorry you got rained out < guy from my hometown knows but im shooting and dont know> gets better no roads so we walk the course out come to a dirt road arrow to the left shuttle after a mile of walking we come to a main road flagged a guy down driving find out were three miles from the shoot<wife picked us up> went back to the tent they have no clue there are still people out there<told us meeting here at 3 to see what they were doing we didnt get there till 255 because they left us out there> hey wheres DB the ibo cant even have a random draw shoot go fair the next day they said just go to your target and start well most people walked the course out and then shot it i did because where the hell are you gonna go to get out no roads backside of a mountain i couldnt believe they didnt throw those scores out and how do you leave 1000 people out on the middle of a mountain knowing a servere thunderstorm is coming from what i heard they didnt blow the one and only horn they had untill the strom hit i packed my **** up and left this morning dont know if ill ever attend another ibo shoot again


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Heard one day got drowned out. Yeah, people running the shoot should have been on the ball. Granted, moving a 1000 people would be a nightmare of a task, but still....
Person I know had 8 targets shot when they were rained off the course. I'll ask how it was for him.

Of note; Of last year's ASA State Championship our Director had everyone pulled in by a coming storm showing on someone's cell phone. Never got wet then, but did later on...just light showers, no storm showing.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not happy with the IBO again. Not ran very well at all.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

from what i been reading from other sites,FB,Twitter...Nightmare!


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

I had to cancel last minute and now I think I'm glad I did. I have a bunch if friends out there and have heard the same thing from all of them, that it was poorly organized. When will the IBO wake up?


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

The ibo world used to be my favorite shoot of the year, but after last year's issues,(no range offocials) ..we decided not to go. from what ive been told by text, and read on AT, it appears we made the correct decission. they make way too much money, to important of an event, not to have enuff qualified range officials on the range.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

more crying about weather, like ibo has control over fast moving storms. never rains or wind never blows at asa


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

not the point! should have had a range official on the range to let everyone know what was going on easy enough


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

proXarchery said:


> more crying about weather, like ibo has control over fast moving storms. never rains or wind never blows at asa


really they were calling for thunderstorms for thursday on wednesday i guess the ibo doesnt have access to the net or tv


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

somebody correct me if im wrong ive heard if this would have happened at an asa shoot all scores would be wiped out for that day and everybody gets a 200 move to the next day?


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Get 200 points that u may not have earned? Really? I imagine that would really level the playing field.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

A.j. said:


> Get 200 points that u may not have earned? Really? I imagine that would really level the playing field.


i dont know if thats the rule but when have the people shot in clear weather a quater shot in the downpour and a quater shot it the next day does that really level the playing field?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The only reason they give 200 on a rainout is for shooter of the year points. It is effectively otherwise the same as giving everyone zeroes and it becomes a 2nd day, 20 target tournament. 

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

proXarchery said:


> more crying about weather, like ibo has control over fast moving storms. never rains or wind never blows at asa


ASA will let shooting keep going if its raining, but let it lightning 1 time and you will leave-IBO is a joke, set on there azz and take your money


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> ASA will let shooting keep going if its raining, but let it lightning 1 time and you will leave-IBO is a joke, set on there azz and take your money


If it lighting. Everyone should be called off the ranges. I wont dare shoot during lighting.
DB


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Im at the world shoot and yes we got rained out but a range official came to us and told us it had been called...got us to the road were we waited for a bus maybe 1 minute got a ride back to our cars....what's the big deal....IBO can't control the weather....did what they could but of course everyone's not happy...probably shot a few bad targets and now wish they hadn't.

Big deal


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> ASA will let shooting keep going if its raining, but let it lightning 1 time and you will leave-IBO is a joke, set on there azz and take your money




i hear this all the time. when will people learn not to go back and just shoot the ASA


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad I stayed home!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

proXarchery said:


> more crying about weather, like ibo has control over fast moving storms. never rains or wind never blows at asa


true, asa has weather shield force field jk ASA is not perfect!!! however, everyone that your competing with are doing so at the same time. so its a more level, fair playing field! IBO could do this to, but refuse to do so.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

DEESHAW said:


> not the point! should have had a range official on the range to let everyone know what was going on easy enough


not going to happen requires to much effort


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

vabowdog said:


> ..got us to the road were we waited for a bus maybe 1 minute got a ride back to our cars....what's the big deal....
> 
> Big deal


good for you but you werent the ones left out there for almost 2 hours


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

161 shooters in MBO so either people are starting to get fed up or the economy is really that bad. I know for the first time in years I'm happy I stayed home and skipped this disaster. Even though IBO can't control the weather they need some sort of contingency plan in case of bad weather. Judging by all the updates, changes and rechanges on facebook yesterday they didn't have a clue what to do. I've heard that someone move a target and they had to redo scores and I got a text today of a target that the midsection was installed backwards.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Was on the Mt. also for a couple hours before the call was made to cancel. Very bad electrical storm along with the downpour. We were directed to a sheltered area but after shooting a few targets due to not knowing we were being pulled. Some shooters were notified before others by range staff. There needs to be a siren/ airhorns or something so everyone is notified at once to seek shelter. Without that instant notification signal, the staff did everything they could with what they had to try to get folks to safety. The event staff worked hard to keep things going but the IBO needs to have a better emergengy notification plan in effect. Staff running around on 4 wheelers didn't quite cut it. Thanks to those that were trying to help...


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Was on the Mt. also for a couple hours before the call was made to cancel. Very bad electrical storm along with the downpour. We were directed to a sheltered area but after shooting a few targets due to not knowing we were being pulled. Some shooters were notified before others by range staff. There needs to be a siren/ airhorns or something so everyone is notified at once to seek shelter. Without that instant notification signal, the staff did everything they could with what they had to try to get folks to safety. The event staff worked hard to keep things going but the IBO needs to have a better emergengy notification plan in effect. Staff running around on 4 wheelers didn't quite cut it. Thanks to those that were trying to help...


sorry i cut them no slack the guy in my group had a smart phone which showed the storms hitting in 16 minutes should have been getting people out then not when it hit


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

got the same type text "cost of everything was to much" "had a wolf the the mid section was turned backwards and stapled together


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

For the 165$ i paid to shoot i kinda expected all xt series targets except the gator and turkey. Guess i was wrong.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Deer Slayer I said:


> sorry i cut them no slack the guy in my group had a smart phone which showed the storms hitting in 16 minutes should have been getting people out then not when it hit


No slack cutting required, just saying those armed with nothing more than a bright shirt, radio and a 4 wheeler put themselves at risk to do what they could to help us out. Thanks goes out to them.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

hrtlnd164 said:


> No slack cutting required, just saying those armed with nothing more than a bright shirt, radio and a 4 wheeler put themselves at risk to do what they could to help us out. Thanks goes out to them.


i dont have a problem with that BUT i seen the weather forecast from my motel before i left extreme thunderstorms were coming within 2 hours so what do you do call it or wait till it hits and everybodys out there


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

What if they called it and it broke up before it got there and never hit. Then everyone would be *****ing the ibo called it and it never rained.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

Deer Slayer I said:


> sorry i cut them no slack the guy in my group had a smart phone which showed the storms hitting in 16 minutes should have been getting people out then not when it hit


no phones on the course but i wont tell anyone because it was an emergency


----------



## archery assasin (Jun 29, 2010)

Deer Slayer I said:


> i dont have a problem with that BUT i seen the weather forecast from my motel before i left extreme thunderstorms were coming within 2 hours so what do you do call it or wait till it hits and everybodys out there


Well if you watched weather forcast and knew it was coming why did you go out? Really its all there fault so many people couldn't think for them selves. Sorry guys but really?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just another, let's bash the IBO thread ukey:

I guess there just needs to be range officials with every group to hold their hands to make sure that people that claim to be adults know to take shelter in a storm and to keep them from wandering around and getting lost.

Also, what kind of scum do we have in this sport now that will move a target like that? That person is no better than the semi pro that was caught with the rangefinder, possibly worse and should be dealt with in the same way.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

just wandering how the scores were counted? those guys left on the range had to shoot in rain vs. the others pulled off

any word on rhineharts for next yr?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Supermag, I agree 110 % all I see is let's bash the IBO....I get sick of it with these cry Babies.....gees guys grow a pair..


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah I found the target moving issue that the IBO talked about on Facebook interesting


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

Man I agree, this is like reading a conversation of a couple highschool girls. Suck it up and shut up. This constant whining and complaining is pathetic.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Weather ain't something to play around with. It wasn't but a week or so ago that a NASCAR fan at Pocono Raceway got struck and killed by lightning, and several more were hurt from the same bolt. You can't control the weather but you can use some common sense and precautionary measures. As they say, when the thunder roars...go indoors.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

We are sitting here in the hotel now in Somerset. I completed my course just before the storm. My son got caught on target 7 and his group was pulled into a bus. He went back out and shot the rest on Friday. If you shot the arrow, the score counts. The IBO did the best they could and we will be back again next year. We were supposed to get nailed by a storm on Friday (looked real bad) but they ran it and things worked out. I didn't think we would get it in by the looks of the clouds and what was on the radar. Should they have canceled that and then nothing happened? They can not predict mother nature until it happens. We like the new venue and had a great time. Met new friends and learned some new things. We all deal with different weather at every shoot, sun, wind, temperature. This was just an extreme case of it. Stuff happens and you deal with it.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

New location is not bad but I think food prices are very high.


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with the food. I think I drank like $40 worth of water at $3 a bottle lol! I savored every sip.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

60X said:


> 161 shooters in MBO so either people are starting to get fed up or the economy is really that bad. I know for the first time in years I'm happy I stayed home and skipped this disaster. Even though IBO can't control the weather they need some sort of contingency plan in case of bad weather. Judging by all the updates, changes and rechanges on facebook yesterday they didn't have a clue what to do. I've heard that someone move a target and they had to redo scores and I got a text today of a target that the midsection was installed backwards.


yes it was a wolf on j course


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Deer Slayer I said:


> i dont have a problem with that BUT i seen the weather forecast from my motel before i left extreme thunderstorms were coming within 2 hours so what do you do call it or wait till it hits and everybodys out there


Cause the weatherman is ALWAYS right...haha
We were on the mountain also and we were directed by an offficial to seek shelter and we did.The reason we waited so long was the hopes that we could continue shooting...it didnt work out that way but we could have gone to the bottom and been sent back up to continue had the storm passed.Then I guess some would gripe about that.
Cant really help the weather...and by the way updates were posted on facebook as they happened.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Deer Slayer I said:


> rain out thats being kind ive been a long time ibo suppporter but after this worlds i dont know if im gonna go to anymore. we were on target nine when the clouds started to roll in a guy in my group took out his smart phone and showed us a servere thunderstorm would be here in 16 mins it was wrong it only took 15 thunder lightning a terrrible downpour not one horn or one range official we kept shooting <no where to go we werent on the ski range we were dropped off by a bus on a backside of a mountain> after an hour of it my buddy from my hometown sent me a text sorry you got rained out < guy from my hometown knows but im shooting and dont know> gets better no roads so we walk the course out come to a dirt road arrow to the left shuttle after a mile of walking we come to a main road flagged a guy down driving find out were three miles from the shoot<wife picked us up> went back to the tent they have no clue there are still people out there<told us meeting here at 3 to see what they were doing we didnt get there till 255 because they left us out there> hey wheres DB the ibo cant even have a random draw shoot go fair the next day they said just go to your target and start well most people walked the course out and then shot it i did because where the hell are you gonna go to get out no roads backside of a mountain i couldnt believe they didnt throw those scores out and how do you leave 1000 people out on the middle of a mountain knowing a servere thunderstorm is coming from what i heard they didnt blow the one and only horn they had untill the strom hit i packed my **** up and left this morning dont know if ill ever attend another ibo shoot again



Lets get this straight......You are one target #9, and know that a bad storm is 15min. away. Why wouldn't you just shoot #10 and be done with that course, and exit the range.
Instead you decided to continue to shoot for another hour in the bad storm, and then come on here to whine & cry about nobody holding your hand to tell you find shelter.
Really????????? Maybe YOU should stay at home, where we'll all feel safer!!!

Oh yea OP don't forget....
Coffee is HOT! (it says so on the cup)
Knives are SHARP & could cause an injury!


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I totally agree with food prices I paid $60.00 for breakfast for 3 buffets with drinks.....and I'm renting a condo!!!!!


Dewayne


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I went fishing in Mn. The weather was great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

rock77 said:


> I went fishing in Mn. The weather was great!!!!!!!!!


Just a guess, I'll bet you even had a Busch Light!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

varmintvaporize said:


> Just a guess, I'll bet you even had a Busch Light!


Now that you mention it I did have a few!!!!!!!! Theye were great with the pan fried fish!!!!!!


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

IBO is going to fix the weather problems they are going to change it to 5 spot rounds lol.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Total attendance 1607 those are totals of actual shooters that shot at least 1 round.. Not bad for the sounds of things !!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I thought they did best possible but not evrybody has facebook on there phones i dont,so not complaining just saying .


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

7 Springs use to be in my stomping grounds as a kid! Spent many good times there through the summer when i worked over at t he BSA camp over at Laurel Hill State park. Now i have shot 1 IBO shoot in the past 7 years and to some of you i may not have a leg to stand on, but let's talk business sense.

One thing i always noticed up there is that yes it's a ski resort working on being a 4 seasons resort and confrence center. They have some pretty big halls up there too! I know 3D is to be an "outdoor" thing but if you are having some serious storms move through and the threat remains for the next day...Why not turn one of thoes halls or several small ones into indoor ranges and take a page out of the Indoor Worlds book? put youth/trad courses in one hall, maybe ladies in another and pro's in another! Sorry to take it indoors but you move it into an environment that you now have control over and can run the event...even it it is just 20 or 30 targets for the round! If we would need to move some of the vendors around see if we can sweeten the deal for them next year a little for their generosity to helping us turn this potential disaster into a salvageable positive no holds barred experience for the membership!

Just my thoughts! Where is the worlds going to be next year...if it's back up at springs i may have to join just to come home and enjoy it! wow a big shoot less than an hour away from where i use to live now i have to travel 15 hours to get there! LOL


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

varmintvaporize said:


> Lets get this straight......You are one target #9, and know that a bad storm is 15min. away. Why wouldn't you just shoot #10 and be done with that course, and exit the range.
> Instead you decided to continue to shoot for another hour in the bad storm, and then come on here to whine & cry about nobody holding your hand to tell you find shelter.
> Really????????? Maybe YOU should stay at home, where we'll all feel safer!!!
> 
> ...


hey just sent you a pm


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

RIGHT ON


Bowtech n ROSS said:


> What if they called it and it broke up before it got there and never hit. Then everyone would be *****ing the ibo called it and it never rained.


As far as slamming IBO about the way worlds were run, why don't you go purchase 2500 acres and run one yourself. Then you just might understand how hard it is to put something like this on. I say, "GOOD JOB" Seven Springs


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll be there next year, had a good time. As far as weather, what about forecast for Friday? Never came about! So you can't go by what is said, only what happens. We as a group decided after first clap of thunder, that was enough, and were waiting for a little let up when official came around. We only got 4 targets in. I might be wrong, but a lot of this is done by the resort, not IBO, isn't it? They did have more people on ranges on Saturday, so, lesson learned! If next year is the same, then we can complain. And, yes, too much $ for food and drinks!!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with you bandit69 this has to be the worse t-shirts that i have seen at the worlds it looks like a regular t-shirt with emblem on the sleeve how lame piss poor to me...just my to cents though


----------



## Mike Gossard (Nov 14, 2009)

Those of you who say your staying home.... Good! Don't come back. The IBO & Seven Springs did everything possible with 1500 shooters on the course to mobilize, get the word, & get us all off the course when a thunder storm popped up out of no where. I know I was on target five when the storm began. People need to start using a little common sense and get out of the rain (or lightening). I congratulate the folks who did their best to look out for our safety and recover quickly to hold a great shoot on tough courses in a beautiful place. I will definitely go back and the rest of you go play video games and stop whining


----------



## Db65 (Mar 22, 2009)

did anyone have any scoring issue where the ibo messed up there scores. i shot thc and was shorted 20 points as were 2 others that shot with. after talking to ibo they just checked the score cards and noted they had messed up on scoring.the scoring was a mess


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Just to clarify the facts...at least as far as A,B range went. When lightning started and the wall of water put the stakes almost out of sight under water most of us packed it up. .Yes it was a dangerous situation. When we got back to the tent the range officials still had not decided if it was called off or not. The fact is that the rules state that a horn will be sounded. No horn was sounded. In fact a range official was never sent out to notify or update anyone on our ranges at all. So...in this case it was a group descision to call off the shoot regardless of what was announced. In my opinion the ibo staff were not prepared to follow the procedures outlined in their own rules. One could argue that any archer who left the course could get a scratch for targets not shot during the storm because the ibo did not "officially" call off the shoot. In hind sight, if I see lightning on the course from now on I'm gone. imo


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I was not fortunate enough to go. I paid my money and was unable to attend in the end. I feel bad I missed all of the excitement! Some of my buddies stuck it out and made it into the shoot-off today. Great job guys! As for 7 Springs, I am hoping to make it there next year.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

From my perspective it was ran pretty well. We had range officials that kept the flow going really well. when the rain came the where moving people off the course as fast as they could. I was up to date to the contingency plan and never had a question on what to do next. The presence of range officials was very nice. They where timing shooters and asking groups if they where being held up. To me, dispite the inclimate weather it was a very nice shoot. The staff was nice and very helpful. There will always be things to improve on, and some of the improvements I saw this weekend was very refreshing.


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, the weather was a bad, but what I am really concerned about is some of the scoring issues. Mine was irrelevant because I did not shoot very well but I was shorted 8 points. However, the two individuals I shot with got hosed! In the MBR class the two individuals I shot with shot a 391 and a 390 after all was said and done. This would have put them in 2nd and 3rd place respectively going into the shoot off; however, they were issued a score of 380 and 379. This kept them from shooting in the shoot off. Now, I never collected their contact information so I don't know how this was handled; but with that being said, I know they both shot those scores because I was with them. I can't even begin to explain how upset I would be if this had been me. Someone messed up big time for these two shooters. Their mistake cost me 7 places (which for me doesn't pull up to anything since I shot poorly); however, their mistake cost these two very respectful men what they had deserved/earned.


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

tshoyt23 said:


> Ok, the weather was a bad, but what I am really concerned about is some of the scoring issues. Mine was irrelevant because I did not shoot very well but I was shorted 8 points. However, the two individuals I shot with got hosed! In the MBR class the two individuals I shot with shot a 391 and a 390 after all was said and done. This would have put them in 2nd and 3rd place respectively going into the shoot off; however, they were issued a score of 380 and 379. This kept them from shooting in the shoot off. Now, I never collected their contact information so I don't know how this was handled; but with that being said, I know they both shot those scores because I was with them. I can't even begin to explain how upset I would be if this had been me. Someone messed up big time for these two shooters. Their mistake cost me 7 places (which for me doesn't pull up to anything since I shot poorly); however, their mistake cost these two very respectful men what they had deserved/earned.



you probably shot A and B? if so they eliminated a target, the cougar i believe.....something about a tree being in the way and someone moved the target........they subtracted the score on that target from everyone who shot those ranges


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, gotcha (and yeah, those were the courses we shot). Well, thanks for the clarification. I guess it's fair as long as it's for everyone. I do remember the target and there was a tree less than a half inch to the right of the 10 ring. People need to leave the targets alone, but I also didn't like the placement of the target. As long as things were done fairly (and it sounds like it was.) Thanks again.


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

I shot the 391 prior to 11 points being removed from my score card. I was upset about the whole B 17 target thing. I was at ease after knowing that I didn't miss the cut because of the subtraction of points. Dave McQuaker lost the shooter of the year because of it though! My opinion is that everyone shot the target Thursday, Friday, and Saturday, including an IBO State rep and nothing was said until Saturday afternoon. I talked to a guy on the board of directors and his comment was that the entire vital area on a target has to be clear of all trees, sticks, and leaves to be considered a legal target. So their disposition was to remove that target from all shooters cards. My opinion is that they should have given all shooters a 10 on that target. This way a shooter needing to count the worlds score for SOY wouldn't loose 10 points to a shooter that did not need to count the worlds score.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

penn state said:


> I shot the 391 prior to 11 points being removed from my score card. I was upset about the whole B 17 target thing. I was at ease after knowing that I didn't miss the cut because of the subtraction of points. Dave McQuaker lost the shooter of the year because of it though! My opinion is that everyone shot the target Thursday, Friday, and Saturday, including an IBO State rep and nothing was said until Saturday afternoon. I talked to a guy on the board of directors and his comment was that the entire vital area on a target has to be clear of all trees, sticks, and leaves to be considered a legal target. So their disposition was to remove that target from all shooters cards. My opinion is that they should have given all shooters a 10 on that target. This way a shooter needing to count the worlds score for SOY wouldn't loose 10 points to a shooter that did not need to count the worlds score.


wow. thats a tough one and I am not sure if there is a good resolution. a zero is as good as a 10 since the scores are essentially wiped out and all the others remain. perhaps keep the 10s and 11's to reward the good shots, and give everyone else an 8.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Bucks said:


> wow. thats a tough one and I am not sure if there is a good resolution. a zero is as good as a 10 since the scores are essentially wiped out and all the others remain. perhaps keep the 10s and 11's to reward the good shots, and give everyone else an 8.


Problem came in with shooter of the year....they add up your four or five highest shoots for a total. If u needed to count this one you were shorted ten possible points.

I would award all with elevens get them the rest tens 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pinkladyshooter (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to say as a fairly new participant in this sport...even I know if your on target 9 with a storm coming in you finish ten and start heading back to shelter. Not saying they shouldn't have sounded some warning of some sort but shouldn't you have to use some common sense as well.



Fairly new shooter who loves her HOYT


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

The pros use phones all the time check out the turkey video posted over the weekend.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

BigGobbler said:


> The pros use phones all the time check out the turkey video posted over the weekend.


Believe that was taped by 330 outdoors. He was doing video coverage of the pros all weekend.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dave McQuaker shot extremely well all year,traveling to Alabama to get in a southern Ibo for shooter of the year. To lose shooter of the year because of an arbitrary decision to not count one target is hugely unfair.

A re shoot for score would have been a much better way of resolving this issue. I was there and caught in the storm with all the other shooters. The weather did come in unbelievably fast but at no time was a warning signal sounded. I understand crap happens but how difficult is it to have a contingency plan in place to sound an air horn to alert shooters the event has been called. 

This will not affect my returning next year but I certainly hope the Ibo executive have a debrief and recognize what went wrong and what went right this year.


----------

